# LAN adapter not showing in ncpa.cpl Windows 10



## Priya-DLS (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi All,

All of a sudden my dell laptop wont show the Local Area Connection in the network connections console, but it shows in Device manager. I have tried all this :

1. Uninstalled Realtek Ethernet driver and installed again
2. Uninstalled the device from device manager and scan for hardware changes, it appeared back.
3. Remove and Replaced the RAM chips.
4. Enabled/Disabled Ethernet in BIOS.

Yet, out of luck. Any help out there is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, power cycle the router and the computer. Turn off the router and leave it off, remove the wall plug as well. Turn off the computer and remove the wall plug as well, with it off press the start button on the computer, this will drain any residual power.

Now turn on the router and wait until it has acquired all necessary led lights. Now plug the power back into the computer and start it.. let us know how you get on.


----------

